# Tracks for days!



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I picked up these 2 this week. I've been reselling snowblowers for several years now. I haven't come across a track machine cheap enough until last week. I got the little gray one, and then the big red one a couple days later. When it rains it pours! I hope they don't sell before I get to try one in the snow!

The gray one is pretty much mint, but the red one had a plastic bushing fail which causes the right track to bind up every so often. So that part's on the way. Hopefully that's all it needs.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

good scores. i wonder why everything out west are tracked and mostly wheeled units in east? 

Traction should be nice everywhere. I had a wheeled Honda HS928 that sold but took a LONG time to sell.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That is weird ... All the ones out here are mainly wheeled ... once in awhile you see a tracked, but rare.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

That's interesting. I didn't realize the track blowers were popular anywhere lol.. It's so rare to see one here. Usually if I do see one for sale it's a Norma, been left outside for 10 years, rust holes in the bucket, doesn't even roll, etc.. That wheeled honda would be gone in a minute here on long Island at any reasonable price.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

I commented the other day about being at a Honda dealership recently and the latest shipment were all tracked except the single stagers.

I see a mix of tracked and wheeled units here in the interior of BC. You tend to see more tracked machines in uphill areas that have steep drives and more snow. Makes sense. I went to a tracked machine last winter for ease of use on a sloped driveway and off pavement use.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ou2mame said:


> That's interesting. I didn't realize the track blowers were popular anywhere lol.. It's so rare to see one here. Usually if I do see one for sale it's a Norma, been left outside for 10 years, rust holes in the bucket, doesn't even roll, etc.. That wheeled honda would be gone in a minute here on long Island at any reasonable price.


whats reasonable ? depends on location I guess. this went for 18 benji's.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

The land in certain areas would certainly be the factor that decides which to use.


----------

